# 2004 Navi



## desiguy (Apr 6, 2004)

hey everyone,

i have the 530i on order right now, and did not add the navi system to it....looking back..i was thinking that maybe i shouldve shelled out the cash and just added it...cuz i wanted to add the dvd player/tv to it in the future and most systems require u to have the navi system. 

would the dealer be able to add the navi sys to the car?? or can anyone recommend a good navi system to add on??

thx


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

desiguy said:


> hey everyone,
> 
> i have the 530i on order right now, and did not add the navi system to it....looking back..i was thinking that maybe i shouldve shelled out the cash and just added it...cuz i wanted to add the dvd player/tv to it in the future and most systems require u to have the navi system.
> 
> ...


Is it too late to modify your car's specs? I believe that you can modify the order up until the production status reaches 112, or "Scheduled for Production."

I would think that if you don't get it now, you will never be able to get it installed.

-MrB


----------



## desiguy (Apr 6, 2004)

damn...the car is way past production..it should be over in the next week or so..


----------



## nomis (Apr 16, 2004)

*navigation*



mrbelk said:


> Is it too late to modify your car's specs? I believe that you can modify the order up until the production status reaches 112, or "Scheduled for Production."
> 
> I would think that if you don't get it now, you will never be able to get it installed.
> 
> -MrB


----------



## nomis (Apr 16, 2004)

*2004 navigation*

Navigation system can be ordered and fitted after purchase. I have ordered one from BMW (Canada) for my 530 2003. cost C$3,300But I can't find out what type it is from BMW, except it is backordered, I await details.


----------



## Docs_530i (Apr 16, 2004)

Has anyone actually had this done yet? I wonder if it will be possible to retrofit the HUD too?


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

Docs_530i said:


> Has anyone actually had this done yet? I wonder if it will be possible to retrofit the HUD too?


The HUD requires a differend windshield with a special plastic in between the two sheets of glass - instead of the regular "just hold the glass together" plastic, it has special properties that allow it to reflect the image from the HUD emitter. That makes retrofitting this a bit more of a pain, I think.


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

Terry Kennedy said:


> The HUD requires a differend windshield with a special plastic in between the two sheets of glass - instead of the regular "just hold the glass together" plastic, it has special properties that allow it to reflect the image from the HUD emitter. That makes retrofitting this a bit more of a pain, I think.


Not only that, but there's the new dashboard with the hole for the HUD projector, the actual HUD projector, the HUD switch to the left of the steering wheel by the headlight switch, and on and on.

I would think that technically it's possible, but cost-prohibitive. Same goes for the NAV system; maybe technically feasible, but not worth the cost.

-MrB


----------

